# 13" Peru rhom - MONSTER!!...



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Not the best pics, have to upgrade the camera soon! Peruvian high-back with a nice, smooth body shape - not overly high. Here he is in his 125...

















Some close-ups...

























...and for a monster rhom, check out the monster filtration. Now I know I'm going to get some comments on this, but here it goes: 1 Rena XP4, acting as the chemical filter - using Chemi-Pure, Purigen, Seachem PhosGuard. 2 Rena XP3's, both are used as mechanical with various grades of foam. 1 Eheim 2227 Wet/Dry for biological, and 1 Eheim Ecco 2234 attached to an Eheim surface extractor (to remove proteins, fish oils from the surface after feeding). Heating is performed by 3 Rena SmartHeaters, each one acting as an intake filter, 2 are 200W and 1 is 100W. Water changes are weekly, apprx. 25% with the fresh water being a mix of RO water and city water to maintain pH @ 6.5, GH of <7 dH (soft water) - RO water is treated with Seachem Discus Trace and city water is buffered with Seachem Acid Buffer. Feeding is fresh white fish (tilapia, catfish, etc.) with NLS pellets stuffed into the centre. So now you wanna' see it??....here you go!

























OK, let the comments fly!!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

comment #1 Oh my god ... nice tank setup bud.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

You have seen my tank before and i am hoping to see yours this summer i gotta see this new Rhom.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Just my opinion ! ! ! but wouldnt it be more efficient to run a high gph wet/dry ? That would enable you to have all the Biological, mechanical, and Chemical filtration you could ever want. You also wouldnt have all those inlet/outlet hoses in the tank, upkeep wouldnt be near as bad as it has to be with all those filters. and Not to mention i bet you have current going every direction in that tank the way it is now.


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> You have seen my tank before and i am hoping to see yours this summer i gotta see this new Rhom.


Matt, you know you have an open invitation...just fire me a PM when you're coming to town!!


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I like.............


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice rhom and set up!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Very nice tank, fish and filtration set up!!

After seeing your set up, it makes me want to upgrade my filtration. I just run solo Eheim 2028's on my tanks


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

STUNNING!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

That is some intense filteration..I love it!!

But I don't understand how you got your canisters for much cheaper than what a sump would have cost. I know you said you got them on sale..but they must have been marked down about 90% !!! Because you can build a 75-100gal sump for about 150-200$. The filters must have been way more than that.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

an undergravel filter dude??? are you serious??? I run 1 fx5 on my 125 with my 15" rhom and it does more than fine- awesome fish by the way-


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> My experience with traditional wet/dry sumps leaves me with a few negatives - excessive evapouration, not good for maintaining consistant water param's - especially dissolved solids (hardness). Drilling the tank for an overflow = less space for the fish, using an overflow box means having the aquarium out too far from the wall - looks messy behind seeing all the plumbing. Excessive noise in the sump, some sound like a toilet running...and cost! I was able to get all of my filters on sale and their total cost is far less than what I would have to put out for a sump. Also, if 1 of my filters takes a crap, the whole system is not down.


Well from my experience most people including myself that spend money on large aquariums to house large Rhoms, pygo's, saltwater predators, or even guppy's. Is that we have the know how and funds to set up a auto top off system. These can made for less than 50 bucks. The changes in your water parameters will be negligible with a ro/di system. Now for noise you aren't the only person that likes a whisper quiet aquarium. No one wants there aquarium to sound like a toilet and that is why there are several differnt sump/standpipe designs that are designed to be whisper quiet. In fact there is a guy on reef central that i have personally seen his aquarium. His refugium is pushing almost 3,000 GPH and you could hear a pin drop.

On a ending note You have very nice set-up and by the looks of your rhom it seems to be doing a great job and Keep the pics coming


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome, I never thought about using many different canister for different kinds of jobs. Where do you get large driftwood, and how do you get it to sink?? Awesome, awesome, beautiful Rhom and tank set-up. People like you are true hardcore lovers of this hobby.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

talk about filtration.... jeez

That rhomb has a massive head and jawline


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

love your rhom


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

WOW im jealous

man this makes me wanna go get a new filter for my tank!!~
im gunna get a fluval 305 online becz Petland charges double for the same fluval 305 filter like y is there mark up soo high??


----------

